# (Original) Hegner Multicut 2 manual sought



## bugbear (15 Apr 2013)

Following a successful weekend's car booting, I have sudden interest in a downloadable manual for a Hegner Multicut 2 (from 1986). 

Both these ones are too modern:

http://www.advmachinery.com/manuals/H-manual.pdf
http://www.daltonsmachines.com/uploads/ ... Manual.pdf

Can anyone help?

BugBear


----------



## martinka (15 Apr 2013)

I spent some hours searching out manuals and found the same two as yourself plus one that is dated 1997. Probably still too new, but for what it's worth, you can get it at 
http://fileserve.nhsch.co.uk/Manuals/Volume 5 of 8/Technology Supplies/


----------



## bugbear (15 Apr 2013)

martinka":10av1mlz said:


> I spent some hours searching out manuals and found the same two as yourself plus one that is dated 1997. Probably still too new, but for what it's worth, you can get it at
> http://fileserve.nhsch.co.uk/Manuals/Volume 5 of 8/Technology Supplies/



You're quite right - too modern. Thanks for the link, though.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (15 Apr 2013)

I think the modern(ish...) Multicut 1 is the same (or VERY similar) as the original multicut 2.

Certainly, fixed speed, 14" throat, no "quicklock" all match.

Yeah, confirmed (pretty much):

http://www.hegner.co.uk/common/support/ ... inder.aspx

says "For older Multicut 2 products, please use Multicut 1"

BugBear


----------



## martinka (15 Apr 2013)

You bet me to it.  I spotted that then got sidetracked with a phone call. Handy to know.

Martin.


----------

